# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kerkük Türkünü: iran, israil, Pegmerge ve ABD katlediyor >  Kerkükte Barzani-Maliki gerilimi

## ceydaaa

d.jpgKerkük ne kadar Türkiyenin gündeminden düşürülmeye çalışılsa da yaygın basın dahil Kerkük gündeme kendisini zorluyor. Kerkükün tekrar Türkiyenin gündemine gelmesinin nedeni ise son günlerde Kuzey Irak ile Bağdat Hükümeti arasında yaşanan gerilimdir. Amerikan Ordusunun Irakı işgali sırası ve sonrasında peşmerge güçleri, büyük bir bölümü Türkmen toprakları olan kentleri işgal etmişlerdir. 
Başta Kerkük olmak üzere şimdi tartışmalı bölgeler diye anılan bu bölgelerin Bağdat yönetiminin denetiminde mi olacağı yoksa Kuzey Irak yönetiminin etkisinde mi olacağı Barzani ile Maliki arasında büyük bir gerilime neden olmaktadır. Çünkü Maliki, Kerkük başta olmak üzere tartışmalı bölgeleri oluşturmuş olduğu Dicle Gücü adlı ordu, polis ve istihbarat gücü ile denetim altına almak istemektedir. Barzani ise Biz de girmeyelim Kerküke, siz de girmeyin şeklinde bir cevap vermektedir. Oysa, bu büyük bir çarpıtmadır. Kerkük 2003den bu yana Barzani peşmergelerinin işgali altında olan bir kenttir. 
Irak Anayasasının 140. Maddesine göre önce Kerkükte bir nüfus sayımı yapılacaktır. Nüfus sayımı sonrasında ise Kerkük kentinin kime bağlı olacağı sorusunun sorulacağı bir referandum yapılması öngörülmüştür. Ancak Kerkükün nüfus yapısı, Amerikan ve peşmerge işgali sırasında olağanüstü bozulmuştur. Kerküke giren peşmergelerin ilk tahrip ettikleri yer Kerkük nüfus dairesi olmuştur. 
Daha sonra Kerküke ağırlıklı olarak Süleymaniyeden ve Kuzey Irakın diğer bölgelerinden yüz binlerce Kürt getirilmiş ve Türkmenlerin arazilerine KDP ve KYB tarafından temin edilen inşaat malzemeleri ile gecekondu kentler yapılmıştır. Daha Ocak 2004de, 156 bin Kürtün Kerküke taşınması, düzenlenmiş göçün boyutlarını göstermektedir. 2003de 840 bin civarında olan Kerkük nüfusu 2012de göçler sonucunda 1 milyon 300 bine yükselmiştir. 2003de KDP kaynaklarına göre Kerkük nüfusunun % 40ını oluşturan Türkmenler, bugün % 25ini oluşturmaktadır. Oysa Türkmen kaynaklara göre, 2003de % 50nin üzerinde olan Türkmen nüfusu, Kerküke yoğun göç sonucunda bugün % 35e düşmüştür. Ancak kent merkezinde hala Türkmenler çoğunluktadır. Buna rağmen göç devam etmektedir. Hamile kadınlar, Kuzey Irakın değişik yerlerinden gelip Kerkükte doğum yaparak, çocuklarını Kerkük nüfusuna kaydettirmektedirler. 
KDP ve KYB, bu planlanmış göçün Saddam rejimi tarafından Kerkükten çıkartılan Kürtlerin geri dönüşü olduğu yalanını söylemeyi çok severler. Oysa, Saddamın Kerkükten çıkardıkları Kürtler değil, Türkmenler olmuştur. Cengiz Çandarın çok önemli bir tespiti vardır. Kerkük ile ilgili bir Kürt türküsü yoktur. Ancak yüzlerce Türkmen türküsü bulabilirsiniz. Kerkükün ne kenti olduğunun bundan açık kanıtı olur mu?
2003 sonrasında Kerkükte Barzaninin istihbarat servisi tarafından Türkmen önde gelenlerine karşı bugün hâlâ devam eden bir suikastlar zinciri başlamıştır. 2004 yılında KDP ve KYB, Türkmen hareketinin politik ve eylemsel gücünü kırmak için Türkmen hareketinin önde gelenlerine karşı bir dizi suikast başlatmıştır. ITCnin Tuzhurmatı sorumlusu Mehdi Bayatlı, ITCnin Tazehurmatı sorumlusu Mehdi Hüseyin katledilmiştir. 14 Mart 2004te, ITC Genel Başkanı Dr. Faruk Abdurrahman yaralanmıştır. ITCnin Kerkük sorumlusu Suphi Sabıra 23 Mart 2004te suikast girişiminde bulunulmuştur. 2012de ise en son Türkmen doktor katledilmiştir. 
Kerkükü işgal eden peşmergeler Türkmenleri bütün bürokrasiden dışlamışlardır. Eğitim Müdürlüğü dışında Türkmenlere görev verilmemiştir. Şimdi o da ellerinden alınmaya çalışılmaktadır. Türkmen aydın ve bürokratların kaçırılması devam etmektedir. Erbile, Dohuka, Süleymaniyeye büyük yatırımlar yapılırken, Kerküke bilinçli olarak yatırımlar sokulmamaktadır. Amaç, Kerkük halkına Kuzey Iraka bağlanmadan size rahat yüzü ve yatırım yok dedirtmektir. Ayrıca, KDP ve KYB, Türkmenler içinden adam satın almakta, bunlara Kuzeye bağlanalım propagandası yaptırmaktadır. Bu sürece Ankara da destek vermektedir. Ancak bunların sayısı fazla değildir. 
Kerkükte 140. Maddenin uygulanması için önce Kerkükün Barzani çetesinin baskısından kurtulması gerekmektedir. Peşmergeler Kerkükten çekilmeden Kerkükte ne referandum ne de sayım yapılır.

----------

